# Please tell me which Tee Jet spray tip to buy (pgr application)



## Tbspivey (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I am looking to apply T-Nex PGR for the first time on my bermuda lawn. I am going to buy the Chapin 24 V backpack sprayer and pair it with a tee jet sprayer.

After looking through the existing forum explaining the tee jet nozzles, I became a little overwhelmed and was hoping someone who has the same sprayer or is more knowledgeable on the nozzles could just tell me which one to order 

I've attached the specs for the sprayer below. It looks like it sprays 35-40 psi and would be spraying a 1 gallon Mixture of the product per 1k sq ft.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TT11004-VP


----------



## Tbspivey (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you Ware! Ordering now


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol i love this thread and the forum. I am in the same paralysis by analysis situtation with tips for my northstar sprayer.


----------



## Tbspivey (Apr 13, 2020)

Haha. After reading about spray nozzles for 15-20 minutes I figured I would put my trust in someone who knows more about them. Hope you find what you're looking for, if not someone here should be able to help!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are a lot of nozzle choices, and most will probably work fine for most stuff for most people.

Some nozzles are just geared more toward certain types of applications, or offer certain spray characteristics like larger droplets for reduced wind drift.

Pick a few and experiment on your own - that's part of the fun.

At the end of the day, what works well for me may not work well for someone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Ware said:


> TT11004-VP


I have found that AIXR11004VP (or theAIXR11003VP for us slower walkers) (w 25612-*-NYR Quick TeeJet) works better. I talked to the guys at sprayer depot and they suggested this for better drift management because it's going to be much coarser droplets due to the air induction. AIr induction is key to larger droplets.

TTI11004 (turbo teejet induction) was a close second and is probably better for the soil applied pre-m.

You need to review the speed charts and pressures to ensure you get the right color tip. Both of the above will put out a lot of volume at slower speeds.

https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/broadcast_nozzles.pdf

Whatever you do get the right cap and gasket for the tip you are using.

Remember PGR and most of what we use for lawns(except pre-m) are systemic products meaning they are absorbed through the plant tissues. I can't think of a single product I use that is contact based.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wfrobinette said:


> I have found that AIXR11004VP (or theAIXR11003VP for us slower walkers) (w 25612-*-NYR Quick TeeJet) works better. I talked to the guys at sprayer depot and they suggested this for better drift management because it's going to be much coarser droplets due to the air induction. AIr induction is key to larger droplets...


I would just note that "better" is always relative to specific traits when comparing nozzles.

Is an AIXR better than a TT at drift management? Yes.

Is an AIXR better than a TT for a product like PGR that is absorbed through the plant leaf? No.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

@Ware I have XR for foliar applications; never used it for PGR though. Is TT better than XR?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

twolf said:


> @Ware I have XR for foliar applications; never used it for PGR though. Is TT better than XR?


I use the XR 110-04 (red) for foliar sprays and it's the same one we use at the golf course (for all boomless spraying). I also keep XR 110-02 (yellow) and XR 110-08 (white) nozzles just in case I need to play with the carrier volume. The XR is going to give you incredible coverage with its small droplet size.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

twolf said:


> @Ware I have XR for foliar applications; never used it for PGR though. Is TT better than XR?


XR produces smaller droplets than the TT, which is better for products like PGR that are absorbed through the plant leaf - but that comes at the expense of increased drift potential (due to the smaller droplet size).

The OP just asked for someone to tell him which nozzle to buy, so I recommended the TT as a "middle of the road" choice between droplet size and drift reduction.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

For my northstar sprayer I bought the items below not because I have much of an idea if they are the best but mainly because ware recommended them on the teejet thread. One question I still had though is am I missing any other components to make this work? Ie seals, filters anything? These tips are pretty cheap if anyone has any other recommendations to try I wouldnt mind buying a few different styles to have for different scenarios. Plan on applying pgr, pre em and post, different ferts and iron etc with this sprayer so may as well get what I need.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Five Ways To Get The Most Out Of Trinexapac-ethyl
USGA - April 17, 2020
Addison Barden, agronomist, Southeast Region



> _...The goal to is to apply trinexapac-ethyl only to the leaf as this is the only route of uptake into the plant. Any trinexapac-ethyl that hits the soil is lost. Therefore, apply trinexapac-ethyl in 20 to 30 gallons of water per acre. *The finer the spray particle size, the more uptake and suppression you're likely to get...*_
> 
> ...Be sure to consider the method of trinexapac-ethyl application when trying to maximize effectiveness. *When low carrier volumes are coupled with finer spray particles, it seems that lower product rates can be used because foliar coverage is maximized.* Conversely, when larger carrier volumes are used, the coarser spray droplets result in reduced foliar coverage. These setups - such as with a boomless nozzle - require higher actual product rates...


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

A lot of people on here are going to push for the red nozzles since it is closer to the 1 gallon per 1ksqft rate, but that is honestly at the higher end of the range. Even for my tow behind sprayer at 3mph I use the blue nozzles (the next step smaller from red). When I do a relative's yard that is too full of random landscaping bushes to get my tow behind in.. I use the yellow nozzles at 20 psi in a 2 gallon hand held and I can get 7,400 sqft coverage out of that. I'm spraying celsius herbicide not pgr though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

sam36 said:


> A lot of people on here are going to push for the red nozzles since it is closer to the 1 gallon per 1ksqft rate, but that is honestly at the higher end of the range. Even for my town behind sprayer at 3mph I use the blue nozzles (the next step smaller from red). When I do a relative's yard that is too full of random landscaping bushes to get my town behind in.. I use the yellow nozzles at 20 psi in a 2 gallon hand held and I can get 7,400 sqft coverage out of that. I'm spraying celsius herbicide not pgr though.


The TeeJet User's Guide to Spray Nozzles says it best:



> *There is a reason why there are dozens of different nozzle types available in hundreds of different sizes, capacities and materials. Each nozzle is designed to yield very specific performance based on what you're spraying, when you're spraying and how you're spraying.*


The reason one gallon per thousand is often recommended here, especially to folks who are new to spraying, is that one gallon per thousand is a very common calibration rate that is recommended on many different products labels - even the Celsius WG label states in several places that "one gallon of spray solution will treat up to 1,000 sq ft".

Two gallons over 7,400 sq ft is just above the Celsius WG label minimum recommended carrier rate of 10 gal/acre, but I would also note the label states "the optimum spray volume is 60 gallons/acre" for the control of mature weeds - that is 1.38 gal per thousand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

While I have the Celsius label open, regarding droplet size it says:



> *Select spray nozzles and pressure that deliver at least MEDIUM spray droplets as indicated in nozzle manufacturer's catalogs and in accordance with ASABE S572.1. Nozzles that deliver COARSE spray droplets may be used to reduce spray drift provided spray volume per acre (GPA) is increased to maintain coverage of weeds.*


Here are the TeeJet chart droplet size classification categories, in accordance with ASABE Standard S-572:



The nozzle charts tell us an XR11004-VS produces a MEDIUM droplet at 40 psi, so per the product label this is a desirable nozzle choice for spraying Celsius WG under normal conditions.

The second sentence states nozzles that deliver COARSE spray droplets may be used to reduce drift if spray volume is increased to maintain coverage. Per the charts, the TT11004-VP delivers a COARSE droplet at 40 psi.

While I agree that an AIXR11004-VP could certainly be used to further reduce drift when spraying Celsius WG, I think it is important to note that at 40 psi this nozzle produces a droplet size that is classified as EXTREMELY COARSE - two classifications larger than the droplet size the Celsius label recommends for reduced drift spraying.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

But again, at the end of the day it's all relative and folks should just use whatever nozzles suit their individual needs.

Several of us had really nice looking lawns back in the day spraying PGR out of an Earthway S15 push sprayer. It used a FloodJet style nozzle positioned like 8" off the ground, and operated at whatever unknown pressure the ground drive pump produced. The PGR was still magical. :lol:


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Ware said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that AIXR11004VP (or theAIXR11003VP for us slower walkers) (w 25612-*-NYR Quick TeeJet) works better. I talked to the guys at sprayer depot and they suggested this for better drift management because it's going to be much coarser droplets due to the air induction. AIr induction is key to larger droplets...
> ...


I should have said better for me. Both will perform virtually the same for PGR and other herbicides listed in the Bermuda bible.

The #1 reason the AIXR its better for me is the drift management. I have many shrubs, flowers and other perennials in my landscape that I don't want to hit with any of this stuff. Some are within a few inches of the grass.

I've tried the XR(The non air induction version) and its great for getting everything but at over 40psi its drop size is just too fine almost mist like. The slightest of breeze is moving that stuff well awasy from the target.

The Turbo Teejet is a good tip but it performs differently at different pressures.

I think we all may not be on the same page when it comes to what type of product PGR is. I believe a lot of folks (including myself) think because the PGR and many other herbicides are applied to the leaves that means it's a contact product.

Here are the definitions I pulled off teejet's site.

_Systemic type chemicals do not necessarily need the plant surface coverage in order for them to be effective. Systemic chemicals are absorbed by the plant and then translocated or moved within the plant.

Contact type chemicals provide control with maximum plant surface coverage. The more contact these chemicals have with the plant, the better effectiveness they provide. _

Based on those definitions wouldn't Tnex, roundup, 24d, Celsius, many fungicides and others that are absorbed by the plant fall into the systemic category here. Not contact.

Going a step further. Here is the tnex label.

_Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is effective only by absorption through the grass foliage and not by plant uptake of the product through the soil. Within
one hour after application, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® will not wash off the grass foliage. A number of factors affect the activity and performance of
Quali-Pro® T-Nex® when used for growth management of turfgrasses including but not limited to the following:
• environmental conditions
• turfgrass management and cultural practices that affect grass growth and vigor
• level of plant fertility
• availability of moisture
• plant vigor
• state of grass growth_

Notice no mention covering entire leaf affecting performance.

But what do I know.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Wfrobinette in TeeJet's view, T-Nex, Celsius, etc, are contact products. The smaller, finer droplets allow more of the product to remain on the foliage, which is the only way it's effective. Teejet could have used foliar or soil incorporated to describe their intentions, because you are right that the products are "systemic".

If you are concerned about drift, the Drift Guard nozzles work very well, while still providing slightly smaller droplets than the Turbo TeeJets. You are obviously free to choose whichever nozzle works for you, but you might get more for your money with a different nozzle.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Ware said:


> While I have the Celsius label open, regarding droplet size it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some key words to pay attention to.

1. At least - Meaning at a minimum, if it meant only medium it would state exactly.
2. There is no mention of maximum or not to exceed either.

We should not read things into wording.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Ware said:


> Five Ways To Get The Most Out Of Trinexapac-ethyl
> USGA - April 17, 2020
> Addison Barden, agronomist, Southeast Region
> 
> ...


I love a healthy debate here.

at that 20 gal rate per A that is means to 0.43 gal/1000. But greens and fairways usually don't have landscaping around so one its likely going to want to minimize drift.

I'd love to use less stuff but my gallon would last me 15 seasons as it is so I am balancing.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

sam36 said:


> A lot of people on here are going to push for the red nozzles since it is closer to the 1 gallon per 1ksqft rate, but that is honestly at the higher end of the range. Even for my tow behind sprayer at 3mph I use the blue nozzles (the next step smaller from red). When I do a relative's yard that is too full of random landscaping bushes to get my tow behind in.. I use the yellow nozzles at 20 psi in a 2 gallon hand held and I can get 7,400 sqft coverage out of that. I'm spraying celsius herbicide not pgr though.


Actually, I am using blue and I have yellows too!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @Wfrobinette in TeeJet's view, T-Nex, Celsius, etc, are contact products. The smaller, finer droplets allow more of the product to remain on the foliage, which is the only way it's effective. Teejet could have used foliar or soil incorporated to describe their intentions, because you are right that the products are "systemic".
> 
> If you are concerned about drift, the Drift Guard nozzles work very well, while still providing slightly smaller droplets than the Turbo TeeJets. You are obviously free to choose whichever nozzle works for you, but you might get more for your money with a different nozzle.


Interesting! They have a column called soil applied as well. I wonder what the difference is between that and systemic.

Just found they have an app as well. I'm going to play with it for a while


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

What would be a good Teejet tip for application of Prodiamine?
I’m using a Chaplin 20V 4 gallon backpack sprayer.
Grass: Bermuda, Atl, Ga. Max 0.37-0.83 per 1k sqft.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

The red AIXR works well for applying your pre-m. I actually use that tip for everything that apply, whether it is a foliar product, or systemic.


----------

